# Problème : X11 Forwarding via SSh de mac os x vers linux



## BeNBiBiFoKe (7 Avril 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Je lance des applications d'un pc linux par ssh à partir de mac os x, ça marche très bien.
Ces applications sont des applications Java.

Si on veut faire l'inverse, c'est à dire lancer la même application à partir du pc linux, l'application se lance mais dans mac os x. J'ai cherché la solution sur les tutoriaux apple concernant le X11 forwarding et tout est ok concernant la config. 

Par contre, si je lance une application spécifique à X11 (ici on a testé avec kcalc, la calculatrice de kde), et elle se lance bien sur le linux.

Je pense donc que le x11 forwarding de mac os x vers linux ne marche que si l'application est lancé dans X11 (sur le mac)...Avec kcalc ça marche vu qu'il ne peut le lancer que dans X11 !! Mais comme ce qu'on lance est une application java, mac os x le lance sans passer par X11.

Alors la question est : comment peut-on lancer un programme java dans l'environement x11 en étant connecté en ssh ?


Autre point qui n'a rien à voir : Pourquoi ne peut-on pas écrire des messages avec CAMINO ??? Cela ne marche pas, la TextBox pour les messages est grisée et on ne peut pas écrire dedans. C'est quand même dommage étant que camino est destiné à cette plateforme...


----------



## BeNBiBiFoKe (7 Avril 2005)

J'ai peut-être trouvé la solution mais il est tard, j'esayerais demain  :hein: 


Dans le shell :

export DISPLAY=:0 && source /sw/bin/init.sh && gimp (ou kate ou le prog java ou autre ou ....)


----------



## BeNBiBiFoKe (7 Avril 2005)

Voilà, j'ai encore fait quelques tentatives mais sans succès, si queulqu'un à la solution :/


----------



## ppierre (7 Avril 2005)

Tu ne peux faire de l'export de fenêtres X que pour des programmes compilés pour X11. Donc, il te faudrait une machine java unix compilée pour X11 pour que ça fonctionne. Je ne l'ai jamais essayé, je ne même pas si ça existe, mais une application normale ne passera jamais vers ton pc linux.

j'espère avoir bien compris la question. C'est pour faire tourner quelles applications?
X11
Java
autres?


----------



## BeNBiBiFoKe (7 Avril 2005)

X11 & Java (mais bon c'est juste un plus car suffit de le compiler sur la machine linux client)


Mais en effet, même si je lance mon appli java a partir de xterm, l'appli java ne se lance pas dans une fenetre x11....


Donc j'oublie :/   snifff


----------



## daffyb (7 Avril 2005)

un essai qui ne mange pas de pain....
se connecter un mode console :
1/ se déconnecter
2/ fenêtre de login MacOS faire un alt+entré en ayant sélectionné un utilisateur avec les flèches
3/ dans le champs login, entrer sans les guillemets ">console" valider
4/ maintenant tu es en qwerty et tu te connectes en mode console
5/ lancer le serveur X et un Window manager
6/ faire les essais....
je te laisse "jouer" 

Tu nous racontes après ???


----------



## BeNBiBiFoKe (7 Avril 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> un essai qui ne mange pas de pain....
> se connecter un mode console :
> 1/ se déconnecter
> 2/ fenêtre de login MacOS faire un alt+entré en ayant sélectionné un utilisateur avec les flèches
> ...



J'ai pas tout suivi :/
Notemment avec le alt+entree, c'est censé faire quoi ?
Et Comment Lancer le Window Manager ?


----------



## molgow (7 Avril 2005)

BeNBiBiFoKe a dit:
			
		

> Autre point qui n'a rien à voir : Pourquoi ne peut-on pas écrire des messages avec CAMINO ??? Cela ne marche pas, la TextBox pour les messages est grisée et on ne peut pas écrire dedans. C'est quand même dommage étant que camino est destiné à cette plateforme...



Regarde cette discussion.


----------



## molgow (7 Avril 2005)

daffyb > je n'ai pas très bien compris ce que tu proposes, ni comment le faire 

Autrement, si j'ai bien compris ton problème BeNBibiFoKe, tu souhaites lancer à distance une application, Java dans ton cas, et voir le résultat graphique sur ton Mac ? Si c'est bien ça, il suffit de te connecter à ta machine distante par _ssh_ en prenant soin de spécifier le flag _-X_ à _ssh_. Exemple : _ssh -X -l tonlogin ta.machine.com_


----------



## hegemonikon (7 Avril 2005)

Sous unix il faut généralement donner l'autorisation au serveur sshd d'exporter les signaux X11.

Sur OSX je ne connais pas bien la procédure: il y a un fichier: */etc/sshd_config* 

On y trouve à la fin :

_Set this to 'yes' to enable PAM keyboard-interactive authentication 
# Warning: enabling this may bypass the setting of 'PasswordAuthentication'
#PAMAuthenticationViaKbdInt no

#X11Forwarding no
#X11DisplayOffset 10
#X11UseLocalhost yes
#PrintMotd yes
#PrintLastLog yes
#KeepAlive yes
#UseLogin no
#UsePrivilegeSeparation yes
#PermitUserEnvironment no
#Compression yes

#MaxStartups 10
# no default banner path
#Banner /some/path
VerifyReverseMapping yes

# override default of no subsystems
Subsystem       sftp    /usr/libexec/sftp-server
_
Maintenant je ne sais pas si OSX utilise ces réglages ou nous a encore mis les fichiers de config ailleurs...


----------



## BeNBiBiFoKe (8 Avril 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> daffyb > je n'ai pas très bien compris ce que tu proposes, ni comment le faire
> 
> Autrement, si j'ai bien compris ton problème BeNBibiFoKe, tu souhaites lancer à distance une application, Java dans ton cas, et voir le résultat graphique sur ton Mac ? Si c'est bien ça, il suffit de te connecter à ta machine distante par _ssh_ en prenant soin de spécifier le flag _-X_ à _ssh_. Exemple : _ssh -X -l tonlogin ta.machine.com_



non ce n'est pas ça 
Ca marche très bien ça, ce qui ne marche pas, c'est linverse !


----------



## BeNBiBiFoKe (8 Avril 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Sous unix il faut généralement donner l'autorisation au serveur sshd d'exporter les signaux X11.
> 
> Sur OSX je ne connais pas bien la procédure: il y a un fichier: */etc/sshd_config*
> 
> ...




Ouais on a les a mis sur yes sur le server tant que sur le client mais sans succès (je dis pour afficher sur linux une application lance sur un mac!!!!!)


----------



## hegemonikon (8 Avril 2005)

BeNBiBiFoKe a dit:
			
		

> Ouais on a les a mis sur yes sur le server tant que sur le client mais sans succès (je dis pour afficher sur linux une application lance sur un mac!!!!!)



Après un changement de config il faut relancer le démon sshd


----------

